# Canadian Program Support for EyeTV (finally!)



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22765

:clap:


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Sweet! I'm going to try this out now.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

This is great !!!! Thanks for posting this.

It works like a charm.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

OK I have no idea how to use the software


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

jonmon said:


> OK I have no idea how to use the software


Did you see the instructions?

http://eep.pommepause.com/install/

A tip ... make sure your logon for TitanTV is the same as what you set up in the instructions.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just follow the instructions carefully. They seem difficult, but they're really not. 

It works REALLY well.


----------



## monster and machine (Aug 22, 2005)

what is it? what does it do?


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

personal web sharing has to turned on too - took me a bit to find this feature but it works well once you figure out everything


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

monster and machine said:


> what is it? what does it do?


It's for the EyeTV software/hardware users. If you don't know what EyeTV is, you likely don't need it. Here's more info http://www.elgato.com/index.php?file=products_whatiseyetv


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Zap2it withdraws 'personal' use service Sept 1 2007*

Users of Zap2it should note:



> IMPORTANT MESSAGE:
> 
> For several years we have offered a free TV listings service to hobbyists for their own personal, noncommercial use. In October of 2004 we posted here an open letter saying the future of Zap2it Labs was at risk because of certain growing misuses of the Zap2it Labs data. Unfortunately this misuse has continued and grown. These misuses, combined with other business factors have led to the decision to discontinue Zap2it Labs effective September 1, 2007.
> 
> We thank those users who have honored the terms of the agreement, and we suggest you consider the many TV listings options offered by the commercial licensees of TMS TV listings data.


Zap2it Labs


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

rgray said:


> Users of Zap2it should note:
> 
> 
> 
> Zap2it Labs


To say that I am shocked, or sad, would be an understatement. What now!?!


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Misuses? Were the cable/sat companies using this instead of their own guide info?


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

I installed this on my machine about 2 months ago. All I can say is that it works like a charm.


----------



## Waltzy (Jan 5, 2006)

rgray said:


> Users of Zap2it should note:
> 
> 
> 
> Zap2it Labs


So does that mean that EyeTV will once again not work in Canada after Zap2it cans their listings?

Cause that would suck....


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Waltzy said:


> So does that mean that EyeTV will once again not work in Canada after Zap2it cans their listings?
> 
> Cause that would suck....


That's exactly where we're headed. Let's just hope someone solves the problem so we don't go back to the dark ages of Mac PVR's in Canada. I can remember when I had to record everything manually, and look up the schedules on our regular cable TV. Ridiculous really.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm waiting / wishing for the official release from Elgato to support Canadian TV listings... 
I know its been a long time but....
You never know.


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

*frustrating!*

I can't seem to get my zap installed. I follow the instructions but at the point when i have to enter check into my zip code it doesn't seem to pull up my listings. This is frustrating. Is anyone else on Rogers Cable Inc. ? Toronto (Metro)? I can't seem to get my listing in.


----------



## idiot (Sep 10, 2006)

It doesn't work anymore because we're after sept 1... No more canadian listing.. this sucks.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

idiot said:


> It doesn't work anymore because we're after sept 1... No more canadian listing.. this sucks.


I recently went on a rant about this here.


----------



## offthewall (Feb 24, 2007)

*help with eyetv epg proxy*

hello, i tried the link but it won't let you get to it, i need the full version. If anyone has the full installer , could the send it to me at [email protected].
thanks for any info

Patrick


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

offthewall said:


> hello, i tried the link but it won't let you get to it, i need the full version. If anyone has the full installer , could the send it to me at [email protected].
> thanks for any info
> 
> Patrick


Patrick, the link in the very first post of this thread still works, but if you read this whole thread you'll realize that EyeTV EPG Proxy no longer works. You'd be wasting your time trying to get it to work.

Here's why it doesn't work.


----------



## offthewall (Feb 24, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for your reply, and thoughts

patrick


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i really want to set this up

are there any solutions for EPG data now?

i like the look of the elgato, but i need data


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

cchaynes said:


> i really want to set this up
> 
> are there any solutions for EPG data now?
> 
> i like the look of the elgato, but i need data


last week I was on the their website and it was noted Canadian listings were on their way.. 

email them and ask for an ETA


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I have contacts at Elgato. I will check if there is any updates that can be made public.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

We currently do not have an ETA for this feature. We are still seeking 
a Canadian partner who can provide us this listings in a way that 
works for everyone.

I'm sorry for this inconvenience.

Thank you for contacting Elgato.

Kathleen
Elgato Systems


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

How is it that ATI has offered a listing guide in Canada for years?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I need this to work!


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

does that work?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

cchaynes said:


> does that work?


You gotta have faith, faith, faith.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I spoke with Marketing Manager at Elgato Systems. She officially had this news:



> "We’ve been working on finding the right solution for quite a while now, and we’re making good progress. We hope to have some good news to announce soon."


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hallelujah! Amen to the Mayor!


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks ehMax, I'm waiting on purchasing until something gets confirmed...


----------



## Cleanhead (Jan 13, 2005)

I got all excited only to find out that is an old thread with the same hopeful statements from Elgato that they have been saying for years.

Though it sure was great to have a guide for a couple of months last fall.


----------



## trombonium (Jan 26, 2008)

Guess what - this solution for EyeTV listings in Canada actually works just like the previous solution from pommepause.

Frasil

You need to sign up and pay for a SchedulesDirect account - $20/year - and do some hacking described in the link to get it all set up (basically, faking out the hosts file on your computer so it's contacting your own apache server rather than the TitanTV server) - and it actually works.

Some skill with the command line is required - this is not a nice easy packaged drag-and-drop solution. But I'm really glad it's there. I'm getting tired of waiting for Elgato to come through. I would gladly pay for listings and that's why I signed up for ScheduesDirect - and had been using MacProgramGuide which can fetch listings from there and in a clunky way cause EyeTV to record things - but these integrated listings with the solution above are a dream come true.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I gave up hope and bought a $50.00 Shaw digital box which I run (via composite video in) into my Plextor ConvertX PVR. It's a solution I can live with, but I really hope Elgato comes through for everyone involved. In any event it's nice to at least hear some promising news on this issue.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

trombonium said:


> Guess what - this solution for EyeTV listings in Canada actually works just like the previous solution from pommepause.


Normally I'd be elated with this new alternative, but I think I'll save $20.00 and wait to see if Elgato comes through. It's high time they did.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I still don't get it. Maybe someone can help me out here. I recently purchased Elgato's EyeTV 250 Plus encoder. I am presently getting cable TV on my Mac. How does this software transform what I now receive? Can I still stay hooked up to my cable jack? From what I understand, all this software will do is give me listings for the programs on my cable?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

csonni said:


> From what I understand, all this software will do is give me listings for the programs on my cable?


That is correct. Some people just *NEED* the ease of use of an onscreen programming guide.

I can live without it. I record shows by programming EyeTV manually, just like back in the VCR days.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

You can get program listings more easily with CouchPotato. You still need the $20 ShedulesDirect account and there is some rudimentary integration with EyeTV, namely channel switching. I have been in contact with the author through a couple of versions and he is working on developing some scheduling. CouchPotato gives me about all you can get in Canada (currently) without messing around adding stuff to Library.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just downloaded Couch Potato and Mac Program Guide, as well as getting a 7 day trial to Schedule Direct. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Installed both CouchPotato and MacProgramGuide. CouchPotato does nothing. Not sure how to get it to work. MacProgramGuide works great. I signed up for a free 7-day trial period with Schedule Direct. MacProgramGuide picks it up fine. Only gives me 5 hours for programming, but that's better than our local roll up listing of just a half hour. Any hints on CouchPotato would be appreciated. Not sure if it's any better than MacProgramGuide.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Whoa. I was way off base. MacProgramGuide can do much more. After playing around, I can download scheduling for up to 2 weeks. Nice.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

trombonium said:


> Guess what - this solution for EyeTV listings in Canada actually works just like the previous solution from pommepause.
> 
> Frasil
> 
> ...


I just tried to configure this, but an stuck at Step 8 (In EyeTV, select United States for your country, and all should work!)

Does anyone know just where to change this? If I change my TitanTV settings, EyeTV complains that it can't find a Lineup.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Before I pay my $20 annual subscription fee, I was wondering what TitanTV is and how it would compare to ScheduleDirect and MacProgramGuide. I found that I can schedule programs to record with MacProgramGuide by simply clicking on the EyeTV icon. Nice feature! Is TitanTV just another programs lister?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

csonni said:


> Installed both CouchPotato and MacProgramGuide. CouchPotato does nothing. Not sure how to get it to work. MacProgramGuide works great. I signed up for a free 7-day trial period with Schedule Direct. MacProgramGuide picks it up fine. Only gives me 5 hours for programming, but that's better than our local roll up listing of just a half hour. Any hints on CouchPotato would be appreciated. Not sure if it's any better than MacProgramGuide.


Flip CP over and put in your ScheduleDirect login - I guess you figured that part. Flip it back and click on "Load Listings". It can handle up to 24 hours - there is a slider on the back. I like being able to select favourites to shoow up in the bottom panel. If you have issues, contact Patrick, the author, he has always been quick to respond tho' ymmv.



csonni said:


> Whoa. I was way off base. MacProgramGuide can do much more. After playing around, I can download scheduling for up to 2 weeks. Nice.


Good tip. I never tried MacProgramGuide but I will now. Can you set up favourites.

In the SchedulesDirect web based setup, you can edit out stations that you don't care about to make for smaller/quicker downloads.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

rgray- I don't see any options for Favorites. This is where the limitations come in. What other programs compare?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

csonni said:


> rgray- I don't see any options for Favorites. This is where the limitations come in. What other programs compare?


Sorry wrong word. See "Scheduled Shows" on flip side.

I am now trying to set up MacProgramGuide and it is just spinning (bottom left spinny thingy). SchedulesDirect is very slow this morning.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Note. I just figured why I couldn't get MPG to go. On SchedulesDirect I had to 'Edit Account Details' to get SD to co-operate with MPG. You have to have the program you are using checked in the list or SD ignores you. This is an attempt on their part to control the kind of abuse (commercial types freeloading of the free private user accounts that they offered in their previous life as Zap2it.. If you got MPG running likely you have to go back into SD to check CouchPotato.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I have both MPG and CouchPotato selected in my account settings. I may just delete CouchPotato.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I now see that CouchPotato requires a zap2it account, of which I don't have. Will not CP work with Schedule Direct alone? Is a zap2it account the same as SD?


----------



## Gizmo (Nov 18, 2003)

Just downloaded Macprogramguide and did the free subscription thing with schedules direct. Simple and painless and seems to work well.
Unfortunately Bell doesn't supply PPV info, so all PPV entries in the schedule are just generic.


----------



## shirazk (Mar 18, 2008)

Is there a way to get the program guide in eyeTV updated, after I've got it loaded in MacProgramGuide? I can see it has the one-click recording, but I'd like to update the entire guide so I can use it while surfing?!

Anyone! I'll try anything. hacks n all.


----------

